# Online games



## fishbite (Aug 11, 2004)

There are a few online fantasy games that I have tried. The best, and most addictive has been Kings of Chaos. Its a turn based strategy game where you build an army of orc, humans or elves and battle against the other 130,000 players. Its great fun, especially spying and sabotaging people's weapons. The best bit - its free!! If you would like a bit of fun or to check it out got to 

http://www.kingsofchaos.com


----------



## dwndrgn (Aug 11, 2004)

Fishbite: _I've removed the referral ID from the URL that you posted and left the main link so that anyone interested can still visit. If anyone wants to sign up and give you credit for the referral they can PM you for the referral link or your ID._


----------



## AmonRa (Aug 11, 2004)

looks good, but i prefer MMORPGs, im curently awaiting for the release of world of warcraft, www.worldofwarcraft.com

unfortunatly im not into the turn based strategy games (too slow imo) i think RTS (real time strategy) are much more fun... thats where Warcraft and age of empires comes in ^^


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 11, 2004)

Oh, I like turn based - vive Panzer and Allied General!


----------



## Ahdkaw (Aug 11, 2004)

MMORPG what a wonderful word/acronym. 

Although my favourite online game at the moment has to be Star Wars Galaxies - http://www.starwarsgalaxies.com/ - a Pay-As-You-Go MMORPG based in, (surprise!) the Star Wars galaxy... I already have one character, Pedro Caramello (rebel), who is a Teras Kasi Master (Unarmed combat d00d) and currently in training to be a Master Doctor. And my other character, Ahdkaw Unodaskaw (imperial), who is a Master Bounty Hunter, working toward Master Carbineer.

I have already worked for and met (in one character or both) R2D2, C3P0, Han Solo, Chewbacca, Leia, Luke, Jabba The Hutt, Salacious Crumb, Boba Fett, Bib Fortuna, Jabbas Band, The Emporer, Darth Vader, and loads of others that I can't remember the name of (meeting the Emporer was my most satisfying achievement though). 

It's not free, but then what do you expect from someone as rich and powerful as Sony Online Entertainment in the seat of power? Great fun though.


----------



## Feralia (Aug 21, 2004)

I've played Diablo II, Star craft. Have to get a better video card for anything else though.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 21, 2004)

Hi Feralia, and welcome to the chronicles network.


----------



## Feralia (Aug 21, 2004)

why thankyou Brian. I've heard about a final fantasy game going on-line I may try that one but we will have to see.


----------

